# Kenpo Home Study Again



## Hawkeye (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay guys.  I saw this guy on Ebay selling a Home Study Kenpo system.  His name is Gerald Lindsay (Jerry).  He won't return my emails asking about substantiating his claim of his 6th Degree Black Belt in Kenpo.  He won't say what discipline of Kenpo he teaches, won't respond to where his school is, won't respond to anything.  

U.S. Kenpo Fighting Academy??  Jerry Lindsay?  Anyone know who this unresponsive guy is?

Hawk


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2005)

I've never heard of the guy, but he certainly raises some red flags IMO.  Anytime someone can't come right out and state answers to questions that are being asked..well, those people should be avoided at all costs.

Mike


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 26, 2005)

He's obviously bogus.  Why even look into these guys when people like Larry Tatum and Chuck Sullivan have their tapes available?

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 26, 2005)

To out him.  Guys like this will get someone hurt.  He's claiming things he not only can't but won't back up.  Too bad we'll never see him (or others like him) at tournaments.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 28, 2005)

For videos, hawkeye I would stick with Larry Tatum or GM Adrian Roman.  Both guys are in the videos and are teaching the techniques so that they are easy to follow.  I have heard bad things about GM Roman, but at least he is in the videos teaching the techniques.  I have liked the videos so far that he has out.  Very easy to follow and understand.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay. It would help if I wasn't a box of nails sometimes.  His name is Gerald Gleason.  He post's and lists his stuff as jerry lindsay.  So now that I have his name right  - Does anyone know of this Gerald Gleason or his snake oil?


Hawk


----------



## masherdong (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Hawkeye, I would steer clear of this dude.  The guy cant even use his own name.  RED FLAG!  I think with what you have already, I would even ask Mr. Tabatabai if you could test under him since you have HIS videos and not someone else we will mention. :wink:


----------



## safeeagle (Mar 26, 2005)

Definit red flags. I would contact the Tracy's and ask it they've heard of him.


----------

